# Suggestions on a reusable coffee cup?



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

Any suggestions on a good reusable coffee cup? Looking for a aesthetically pleasing cup, as well as functionality at a good price.

I have looked at KeepCups. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are after a thermos style then I would recommend Contigo, totally impossible to spill and a great quality single-thermos.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have one of these by Zojirushi. The great thing is that the catch has a lock so no danger of your coffee coming out in your bag or car. I bought mine in Japan but you can buy them here from Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

Thermos Nissan hands on!!!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I had a cork banded Keepcup. The cork broke in little over a week. If you go with one, get one with a rubberised band.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Get a Coffee Forum UK branded KeepCup - looks great, supports the forum and intimidates baristas when you present it in coffee bars! What's not to like!! I love mine.









PM Glenn for details


----------



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

keepcup look like a kids cup they get with a lunchbox!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

donkeykong said:


> keepcup look like a kids cup they get with a lunchbox!


What's not to love???


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

donkeykong said:


> keepcup look like a kids cup they get with a lunchbox!


Could always consider a Joco Cup. Like a Keep Cup but glass and a little more grown up


----------



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

the costa travel mug is not bad tbh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

donkeykong said:


> the costa travel mug is not bad tbh.


Get one of them then..

People can imagine you are drinking costa coffee rather than your own









You are clearly wanting to make a larger sized drink the a keepcup wil keep ..

The joco ones look interesting not seen them before ,,


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I recently bought one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281255510669?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=580302139437&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

And I have to say, it does the job well and if you smash it or break it or lose it, you can easily afford another!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I love my keep cup.


----------



## Zenistar (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been looking at keep cups recently but I don't like the plastic and have heard the band on the glass ones heat up too much. At the moment I use a tall thin metallic red cup from Starbucks, there is no logo just the word Starbucks embossed vertically on one side which is super discreet.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

If you want a metal insulating cup, you can't go wrong with the Contigo as mentioned above. I've had one for a few years and it's never leaked and keeps drinks properly warm for at least 4 hours


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone every found an espresso cup with a lid I want something small I can take in car unless can somehow get some cork to fit a shot glass...any ideas I have small keep cup but def too big for an espresso


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Use a lifeventure thermos cup , stainless steel inner (so no plastic tainting of drinks), some fancy valve on top (no idea what it's for) never ever leaked ever!! indestructible can't remember where it came from though. The only draw back is you can't put it in the dishwasher . Highly recommended.
View attachment 9478


----------



## drawntowin (Aug 24, 2014)

Contigo for me... great insulated spill proof traveller.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

EarwaxUK said:


> Could always consider a Joco Cup. Like a Keep Cup but glass and a little more grown up


Has anyone tried a Joco cup and if so, is it any good? I don't like plastic or metal tasting coffee.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

NeilR said:


> Has anyone tried a Joco cup and if so, is it any good? I don't like plastic or metal tasting coffee.


Haven't tried it but I have the brew cup version of the keep cup which is glass. I really like it.


----------



## bermet (Apr 22, 2019)

I had keepcup for some time, but I want something more fashionable


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I expect they have now purchased their chosen cup. It was nearly 4 years ago afterall.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

bermet said:


> I had keepcup for some time, but I want something more fashionable, recently I have bought reusable coffee cup from cofelly they look gorgeous and pretty durable totally recommended


[sceptical mode]As this is your first post, dare I ask whether you have any commercial relationship with the supplier you posted the link to?

[even more sceptical mode]Does it even actually exist? The postal contact address of "123 Fake St., Toronto, Canada" is a bit 'iffy'

The domain name was only registered on 09 April 2019. I wasn't born yesterday but it seems Cofelly was.[/even more sceptical mode]

Identical coffee cups can be seen coming out of China on dhgate.com and aliexpress.com[/sceptical mode]


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm loving my corkcicle cup at the moment - doesn't keep it as hot for as long as a totally insulated cup, but it does a good job. also, it's kinda splash proof, but not spill proof - kept in my car cup holder i've never had a problem. My favourite amazon review was one suggesting it shouldn't just be thrown in a bag - one look at the thing and you can tell that! But then I do love a good (bad?) amazon review...


----------



## Merkinglue (Mar 27, 2019)

I have one of these and really like it.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Collapsible-Silicone-Reusable-Portable-AniSqui/dp/B07DDDTKKX/ref=sr_1_7?crid=TJRC9CKPV9JI&keywords=reusable+coffee+cup&qid=1556187362&s=gateway&sprefix=reusable+coffee%2Caps%2C292&sr=8-7


----------

